# internet langsam trotz t-dsl 2000



## deadline (1. Mai 2005)

Hi,
neulich hab ich zuhause T-dsl 2000 bekommen. Ich baue die Verbindung nicht über die T-online Software auf, sondern über die windows xp eigene PPPoE Direktverbindung auf. Wenn ich dann den Status abfrage steht da: Übertragungsrate: 100 kb/s.
Wie kann das sein? Ich dachte T-DSL 2000 hat eine ÜR von 200 kb/s?
Muss man etwas bei Windows einstellen, damit es schneller geht?
mfg Chris


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Mai 2005)

Normalerweise ist es unnötig etwas einzustellen. Die Windows XP Treiber sind genauso gut wie die T-Online Treiber (welche absolut unnötig für XP sind - ebenso wie die (sorry) dämliche T-Online Software).

Als ich mein DSL habe aufrüsten lassen haben die Deppen (nochmal Entschuldigung) von T-Online das Umschalten nicht mit der Telekom abgesprochen.

Wieso das, wirst Du Dich fragen ... ganz einfach: T-Online und Telekom sind wie die sprichwörtliche Hand, die nicht weiß was die andere tut ...

Ich rief also bei T-Online an und habe gefragt wieso mein DSL noch so schleicht.
"Keine Ahnung", piepte es "Haben sie die Treiber installiert [etc., p.p. weitere dämliche tipps]?"
Ich geflucht und erklärt: "Ich bin per 100 Mbit an meinen Router angeschlossen der definitiv noch höhere Transferraten schafft! Die Einstellungen [blabla, bla, kurz angerissen] sind alle korrekt".
Darauf folgte schweigen ... und ein "Ja hmm, rufen Sie doch mal unter [weitere kostenpflichtige Supportnummer] an und sprechen sie mit einem Kollegen von der Telekom."

Gesagt, getan. Den nächsten Mitarbeiter zur Schnecke gemacht ...
"Haben sie denn beantragt das die Leitung hochgeschaltet wird?", tönte es hochnäsig aus dem Höhrer.
"WAAAS?", langsam wurde ich ungehalten. "Ich bestelle bei Ihnen schnelleres DSL - tschuldigung - bei T-Online (per Webportal) und dann muss ich nachträglich noch die Leitung freischalten lassen? Und zusätzlich wird einem diese Information nicht verfügbar gemacht oder gleich automatisch geregelt?".

Darauf folgte schweigen und dann "Wir können das [Datum einfügen] in ...Moment ... *tippeditipp* ähm ... 5 Tagen von einem Kollegen umschalten lassen, möchten Sie das?".
Der Mensch hörte mich sicher tief durchatmen und dann verdächtig ruhig fragen: "Was glauben sie?".
"Öhm, ist ihnen Montag recht?"
"Ja, bitte ..."

Tatsächlich kam dann jemand vorbei und schaltete das Ganze innerhalb von 2 Minuten frei.

Aber es tat sich nix.

Ich schickte eine Mail an den Support, was denn jetzt los wäre.... und bekam erst 3 Tage später eine Antwort. Da ich ziemlich erregt war wartete ich aber nur einen Tag und rief nochmal an: "Wir überprüfen das", hieß es dann bei T-Com. 2 Stunden später ging es.

Achja, und was stand in der Mail die zwei Tage später eintrudelte?

"Sehr geehrter ... blabla,

mit Ihrer Leitung ist alles in Ordnung, bitte überprüfen sie ihre Konfiguration".

---

Ich würde Dir empfehlen bei der T-Com (nicht T-Online) nachzufragen ob der Anschluss aufgewertet wurde. Sonst wartest Du wie ich einen Monat umsonst und musst trotzdem die Grundgebühr bezahlen (ich habe jedenfalls nur eine mickrige Minderung erhalten).

Hoffe meine kleine Story hilft Dir weiter


----------



## meilon (2. Mai 2005)

Gute Story 

Mal ne Frage zu meinem kommenden DSL: Ich habe momentan DSL 1000 von tiscali und 2000er ist im Anmarsch von 1&1 - weiß da jemand was, ob es da Probleme gab/gibt oder ähnliches?

mfg


----------



## deadline (5. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub nicht, dass da irgendwas sein sollte, denn wenn du DSL von 1&1 bekommst, wird der Vertrag (normalerweise) von Tiscali gekündigt. Und da alles eh über die Telekom`schen Leitungen geht is alles egal in sachen Qualität der Leitungen.
(Außer du hast Glasfaser statt Kupfer, aber das ist sehr strittig, denn die Telekom hat es oft nicht wie versprochen geschafft, auf Glasfaser umzustellen, genau so wie mit dem 768 DSL auf DSL 1000)
mfg
chris


----------

